# not another 1911



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got ya!! no 1911's for me. just picked up this sweet G19-c i love the compensated pistols ive shot. unfortunately, none of my other glocks are compensated. but today i came across a great deal on this baby. off to the range tomorrow...!% sorry 1911 fans, yet another plastic gun.

if anyone has any hi-cap mags for the G19 (9mm) they want to sell or trade, let me know.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a glock 22c. Best part about shotting them is at night. Get the 2 little viper fangs that come up. Got to watch the hip shoot thou, turn it a little out to the side when you do it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That's alright EXbite.... One of these days you'll come around.  Whenever you get tired of all those plastic toys you need to buy yourself a nice WWII era 1911!!!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

My uncle just bought his first Glock (at my sugestions) a G-19. He has yet to shoot it but I know he will like it. He too got a really good deal $499


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> That's alright EXbite.... One of these days you'll come around.  Whenever you get tired of all those plastic toys you need to buy yourself a nice WWII era 1911!!!


i dont know mellon, i just have a hard time thinking i could carry around a 12pound sidearm all day


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im considering a Glock myself(maybe a 17) I already have a couple of 9MM so Im sorta up in the air over the whole thing, I just thought if I were to get a Glock that my first one should be the classic 17, I guess a 22 wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> got ya!! no 1911's for me. just picked up this sweet G19-c i love the compensated pistols ive shot. unfortunately, none of my other glocks are compensated. but today i came across a great deal on this baby. off to the range tomorrow...!% sorry 1911 fans, yet another plastic gun.
> 
> if anyone has any hi-cap mags for the G19 (9mm) they want to sell or trade, let me know.


http://www.cdnninvestments.com/glock.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the link


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gander has them for only $40....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

angler69 said:


> Gander has them for only $40....


they can keep them. we just had a gun shot a few weeks ago too, figures


----------

